# 2018 Road To The Breeder's Cup



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Information on when Justify will parade. He also returned to the track today for a jog to resume training. They said they would walk him as long as he would let them. He's had enough of that.

https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...ner-justify-returns-to-training#disqus_thread


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope Irish War Cry finds his legs again. I really liked that horse, glad to see him here!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Stephen Foster thoughts and selections


1)Second off layoff for this second last year to Gun Runner entry. His jock Corie does well at Churchill. And this veteran seems to still be in good form. See as user in boxes, underneath in wheels.

2) It's fan favorite Patch. A step up from last out Allowance company, but since it's Pletcher making the call I'm ok with that. Distance no problem, finished 3rd in last years Belmont. User for boxes for those reasons and yes because I'm a fan too. But more fitting place would be underneath on wheels, especially Superfecta

3)Although finished 2nd to favorite (6) last out, I'm going to pass.

4)Should be pace setter. But stretching out seems like trouble. Probably the reason for big Price. I can't recall ever seeing Johnny V at 20/1 on a Pletcher horse. An unusual cut. Not so fast- Pletcher has Johnny up here instead of Patch. Makes him the cya play for small creative wheel, and the show pick.

5)Recent 25,000 dollar claimer that seems up against it. Puts him in the cut side. But big price if you want to go crazy.

6)The favorite. A standout figures wise. But seems beatable as could be a touch further than he wants to go. A user. In box only for me. One of my favorite angles. If he goes on with it, fine will cover cost, if stumbles that's fine to payouts will be better. If doing wheel, a player, but don't see as a lone key on top.

7)A familiar face around here. I know SupperClub will be all over this one. But I'm going to pass as it appears he lacks enough giddy up in this spot. Sorry SupperClub

8)Irish War Cry could win, and probably should. If he brings his A game. If there is one constant in his group, inconsistency. But the upside is to big to cut.

9) Not thrilled with post for a entry that hasn't done any real running of late. If he gets me, so be it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Coverage starts tonight 8:30est on NBCSPORTS.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I knew when I typed if he beats me , so be it that was exactly what was going to happen. I have thoughts but will hold off a little while realizing they will sound harsh. Will try to find video , but it's CDI so that may take a while.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This is like a different language, and I speak horse!

However, I am enjoying it and attempting to decipher it, so do continue


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Which parts maybe I can help


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

egrogan said:


> Hope Irish War Cry finds his legs again. I really liked that horse, glad to see him here!



Well...that didn't work out...BH says he was ok back at the barn but that didn't look good at all.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It didn't. It time for him to move on to the next thing in his life. Lookin at Lee as well, that was pitiful. I feel sorry for Patch. He couldn't hit the board in what now looks to be the worst Stephen Foster field I've ever seen.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is coverage information for Royal Ascot. https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...c-sports-plans-extensive-royal-ascot-coverage

There are some win and you're in races, but mostly wanted to include for all the posters over there. Would love to hear thoughts and so forth.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I've typed a couple of things out, but have not been able to post, so let's see if this works.

Arkansas Derby winner Magnum Moon suffered a career ending injury the other day in a workout. He now has had successful surgery. Here is the link. https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...ry-successful-for-magnum-moon-long-road-ahead

Also some may remember during Kentucky Oaks discussion, talk about the survivors parade down the stretch and the jockeys wearing bands for Corey Lanerie's wife. She lost her battle. https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...f-brittlyn-waged-brave-battle-against-cancer/


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just confirming I can see your post @aubie. Two tough stories to read though...



I recorded all of Ascot and have watched through two days so far. Was sad to see Lady Aurelia's performance. Wonder what they will do with her now. And Cracksman, that was also disappointing! But that's as far as I am right now :wink:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I loved the Ascot coverage. What an enjoyable guilty pleasure watching all of the dresses and morning suits and hats and gorgeous horses and lovely grounds...

Harry Angel's meltdown at and in the gates had my heart in my throat... no way that horse should have been allowed to race if he has that much issue with loading, and the gate crew and starter are getting raked over the coals for opening the gates when they did, but with a rear leg hung in the gate and him down in the stall, I'm not sure what else they would have been able to do to get him out without jeopardizing the rest of the field, too. I'm very glad he didn't destroy himself in that mess.

Any horse that needs a blindfold to be loaded/stand in a gate should not be racing, IMO.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I also recorded the Ascot coverage and was intrigued by the blanket Harry's Angel wore before loading in the gate. Is it a weighted blanket?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Harry Angel was wearing a 'gate blanket' -- sometimes seen on horses who can't seem to handle the feeling of the gates around their haunches, or who panic in the gate as it can prevent them from hurting themselves. I've also seen it on some horses who are tough to trailer. One sees it more frequently in Europe than in the US. I think it's mentioned in one of Monty Roberts' books, too.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

A Monty Roberts blanket. It protects sensitive areas on the horse and the legs of the jockey if the horse moves around in the stall. 



https://www.montyroberts.com/book-excerpts/the-monty-roberts-blanket/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I hate to have a horse on the ticket that acts up . Hardly ever works out.

Also I have been meaning to share this link for a free app. I use it a lot and is a good tool. Can even see live track feeds from some tracks. Results, replays, alerts, keep up with favorite jockeys, horses, trainers.

https://www.horseracesnow.com


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Not to leave our Canadian friends out.

https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...gadot-top-field-of-16-for-159th-queens-plate/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't leave this one out. https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...-to-ride-former-claimer-inge-in-queens-plate/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Next up is a big day at Belmont Saturday. NBC will have the coverage. Here is information. Some familiar names on this card. Will try to have some thoughts further towards race time.

https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...lecasts-airing-stars-stripes-racing-festival/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Dwyer Stakes- first on up on coverage so starting there.


1)Seahenge Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Aiden O'Brien 15/1

2)Seven Trumpets Jockey Robby Albarado Trainer Dale Romans 10/1

3)Rugbyman Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Graham Motion 2/1

4)Noble Indy Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 7/2

5)Fixedincome Larry Jockey Manuel Franco Trainer Jeremiah Engleheart 20/1

6)Mendelssohn Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aiden O'Brien 8/5

7)Firenze Fire Jockey Irad Ortiz Jason Servis 6/1


Belmont Sprint Championship

1)Limousine Liberal Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Ben Colebrook 9/5

2)Whitmore Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Ron Moquett 2/1

3)Eye Luv Lulu Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Jason Servis 8/1

4)Shaft of Light Jockey Jose Ferrer Trainer Joge Narraro 7/2

5)Lewisfield Jockey Arnldo Bocachica Trainer Jeff Runco 15/1

6)Favorable Outcome Jockey Javier Castellano Chad Brown 4/1


Belmont Oaks Invitational

1)Significant Form Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 7/2

2)Chipolata Jockey Manuel Franco Trainer Christophe Clement 15/1

3)Paved Jockey Gary Stevens Trainer Michael McCarthy 12/1

4)Capla Temptress Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Marrco Botti 6/1

5)Toniette Jockey Flavien Pratt Trainer Neil Drysdale 5/1

6)Anthena Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aidan O'Brien 9/2

7)La Signare Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Brian Lynch 4/1

8)Thewayiam. Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Graham Motion 10/1

9)Fatale Bere Jockey Kent Desormeux Trainer Leonard Powell 20/1

10)Mighty Scarlett Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 8/1


The Suburban Stakes

1)Name Changer Jockey Luis Saez Trainer Alan Goldberg 30/1

2)War Story Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Jorge Narraro 5/1

3)Zanotti Jockey Junior Alvarado Trainer Juan Guerro 20/1

4)Tapwrit Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Todd Pletcher 7/2

5)Dr. Dorr. Jockey Joe Talamo Trainer Bob Baffert 3/1

6)Discreet Lover Jockey Maunel Franco Trainer Uriah Lewis. 20/1

7)Take Your Guns Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Chad Brown 8/1

8)Hoppertunity Jockey Flavien Pratt Trainer Bob Baffert 9/2

9)Sorry Erik Jockey Kent Desormeux Trainer Keith Desormeux 30/1

10)Diversify Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Richard Violette 6/1

11)The Lieutenant Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Michael McCarthy 20/1

The Belmont Derby Invitational

1)Channel Cat Jockey Luis Saez Trainer Todd Pletcher 30/1

2)Encumbered Jockey Mario Gutierrez Trainer Simon Callaghan 30/1

3)Analyze Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 5/2

4)Hunting Horn Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aidan O'Brien 7/2

5)Maraud Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 12/1

6)Kingstar Jockey Pierre Boudot Trainer Pia Brandt 12/1

7)Catholic Boy Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Jonathan Thomas 4/1

8)Hawkish Jockey Mauel Franco Trainer James Toner 7/2

My Boy Jack Jockey Kent Desormeux Trainer Keith Desormeux 6/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Dwyer Stakes- thoughts and selections. First thought is that it's a one turn mile. Some really like that set up and always need to look out for that. Second this is a smaller field so not thinking a spot for a bug layout. Smaller tickets, maybe more than once to make a little for better opportunities. That said with only 6 entries you can get creative and use just about all of them. Avoiding a negative return is the main goal here.

1)Seems to be a horse that trainer Aidan O'Brien ships when he does Mendelssohn, and he has been beaten by him on more than one occasion. Slow out of the gate. But does get Javier. I really don't see him getting much, but maybe a wheeler for the price.

2)Not really the speediest of sorts. Been beaten by the (7) Underneath

3)Definitely fresher as he skipped taking shots at Justify. Has had some issues like a bit slow to start and idling down the lane, maybe looking around. Adds blinkers to try to resolve those. Son of Tapit that has hit the board in all of his starts. Actually the second choice in wagering. Keeper

4)First of the ones we are well familiar with, Noble Indy. Couldn't make the lead against the Monster last out, but who can. A cut back in distance and some class relief helps. Seems to be in amongst his friends here. Johnny V for Pletcher, who is calling for blinkers back on. Keeper.

5)The only outright cut in this small field. His speed figures just aren't there. With the elimination of this one, leaves a field of 5

6)What not do with Mendelssohn. He he shows up its over. For today's purposes, you have to just draw a line through that awful Derby. He can run way faster than the rest of these. Does he do it? If you think so then he is a single key with the rest in some order underneath.

7)Firenze Fire- likes one turn miles and post is ok for him. He is another one we have followed closely. As we went along on the trial we used leases and less. He is an even running type who sank a little nas the waters got deeper. But aside from the (6) he could be considered the class of the bunch. Out of 10 races he is 4-1-0 and if not mistaken all for are one turn . Actually if the (6) doesn't fire, he could.

So there it is. Again nothing to crazy spending wise is my #1 tip. The (6) is 8/5 .
But a good chance to practice picking and wheel design. I'm always talking about ticket construction, this is a good spot.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also a note on Justify. He really isn't doing much right now. Reports are he has lost a little weight so they are just letting him take a little break. Hasn't done any real work. And this is the point where Bob picked it up with American Pharoah. So the Haskell is more than likely out. That was a really important race for Pharoahs owners so he went in that one.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Was pleasantly surprised to see Mendelssohn pop up here again. Setting the DVR now!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

They're still trying to work him towards the Classic. If he is on, he will make short work of this field.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Belmont Sprint Championship- Thoughts and selections. First another small field so the general rule of smaller tickets applies. This is another main and you're in- for the Breeders Cup Sprint.

1)Limousine Liberal. Well familiar with this 6yo as he has been good to us over the years. Last seen finishing 3rd in the Met Mile. Didn't beat Bee Jersy or Mind Your Biscuits that day, but no shame in that. Biscuits is a top level hard knocker. Obviously cutting back to something more of his liking. Should be the winner here

2) Tied with the (6) for the fastest speed figure. Will be coming off it. Another logical user.

3)Trainer Servis is on fire. This horse looks to be upfront early looking for the lead. Such a small field makes him a user underneath.

4)Part of the early pace duel. Should actually get the lead because the (1) will be content to let him. Pretty much same as above, use for how long he can hold on.

5)May try to get brave up with the (3) and (4), but figures say he lacks the giddy up. Cut

6)The other of the top speed figures. His 102 is much better than the 91 of the (5) he likes to close as well so should mother by the 3,4,5 at some point.
1 ,2,6 are the logicals. Maybe some of the others get in underneath. Be creative if you want.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Belmont Oaks Invitational thoughts and selections. Fillies going a mile and a quarter on the turf. A better opportunity for wagering it seems in this race. Large field on the turf.


1)Should be looking to be fowardly placed. Capable horse and jock. What makes this a user for me really is Chad Brown on the turf at Belmont.

2)This runner is getting Lasix, so if that's a big angle for you keep that in mind. Looks to be a big step up for this one who has been running with lesser. Cut

3)Just been beat by to many others in here for me to find a way to use. And I tried because we all know I am a big fan of Gary's.

4)Not cutting Javier here. And on a horse that beat Wonder Gadot. She just won the Queens Plate. User.

5)This horse is 3/3 on the turf. Flavien is good on it as well. Definitely user for wheels . And more than likely makes my box.

6)This race has me doing things I normally don't do. Cut Aidan O'Brien/ Ryan Moore on a turf race. But this one is still eligible for non2 . And raced just 6 days ago. Nope.

7)The favorite after a nice win last out. Stepping up but seems capable. User

8)nothing really jumps out other than John V on turf at Belmont. Small wheel underneath type play

9)Welcome to bizzaro world. I'm not playing Gary, Luke warm on Johnny, but I'm putting Kent as a user. Big price so also my across the board play. Horse has some issues like pulling and drifting out. Forget the morning, I'm hating myself tonight, user.

10)User, see the (1)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Suburban Stakes Thoughts and selections. For older horses going mile and a quarter on the main dirt track. Surprise, Baffert has the two favorites. Still a large enough field to offer some value.

1)Stepping up while stepping out. Maybe my number one play against. And with slow figures to boot. No thank you.

2)War Story has been around a good while and we are familiar. This 7yo has earned over 2 and a half million. Has Javier up. And has been right there with other contenders in this race. User

3) Nice price on a horse that hits the board a lot. That earns him the across the board play. And a sprinkle in underneath .

4)Winner of last years Belmont. So distance or track not a problem. Had some time of due to injury. A little short first time back, but that's expected. Should do better second back. He is taking money and I really don't see him winning. 2nd or 3rd line in wheels if you want to use him with your others. (5)(8) I would put on top line.

5)Favorite, Baffert, and top speed figure at 105. Yup, user

6)Can't keep them all, cut

7)Definitely a keeper for Chad Brown. Cutting back. Yes heard that right, cutting back from a mile and half last out in the Brooklyn.

8)Winner of the Brooklyn for Baffert. Ole Hoopy always makes the ticket. User

9)Stepping up. Afraid it to over his head. Pass

10) Should be pace setter. Thinking he drops anchor midtown the lane, cut

11)Justifys older half brother. User and underneath for wheels.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The first 3 races listed will be on NBC. The last two got picked up by Fox and will be on their Fox Sports 2.

I will try to finish up the last one if I get a second wind, but more than likely tomorrow.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Belmont Derby- Thoughts and selections. A mile and a quarter on the turf. This is the hardest one to me of the ones we've covered.

1)Third of layoff for this son of English Channel. Which means surface and distance won't be an issue. Can't put in the user side of the ledger. But at 30/1 maybe some to show.

2)Can't make a case, cut

3)Probably the favorite because he has done some nice things. Will use even though gut tells me maybe a little further than his liking.

4)Last seen winning a Group 3 at Royal Ascot. Gut say short time between that an now, with travel takes a toll. But O'Brien and Moore make this a user.

5)Seems to want the Distance. Looks to be a touch slower than some of these. But Johhny can make that up on the turf. Makes him the across the board play and the cya small wheel.

6)Something tells me he gets a piece, user for box and wheels

7)Catholic Boy beat the (3) on the grass. Which after a nice Derby trail, seem to be getting back to where he is best, on the green. User.

8)Talented. User

9) I'm cutting Jack. Everyone seems to think he is so good and I just don't. He will be last and is the closer. If that closing 5th in the Derby is impressive to you, use. Just not for me.

For me for boxes 3,4,6,7,8. The 5 in a wheel underneath with those as mentioned would be a good idea.
Then some small wheels however you see them.

This is also the Daily Racing Form race of the day which means free past performance scroll down to the Belmont Derby.
Race of the Day | Daily Racing Form


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

On now NBC


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

aubie said:


> The Dwyer Stakes- thoughts and selections. First thought is that it's a one turn mile. Some really like that set up and always need to look out for that. Second this is a smaller field so not thinking a spot for a bug layout. Smaller tickets, maybe more than once to make a little for better opportunities. That said with only 6 entries you can get creative and use just about all of them. Avoiding a negative return is the main goal here.
> 
> 1)Seems to be a horse that trainer Aidan O'Brien ships when he does Mendelssohn, and he has been beaten by him on more than one occasion. Slow out of the gate. But does get Javier. I really don't see him getting much, but maybe a wheeler for the price.
> 
> ...



Some good info on this race-
7)Actually if the (6) doesn't fire, he could. 
2)Been beaten by the (7) Underneath 
6)Favorite 
3)Son of Tapit that has hit the board in all of his starts. Actually the second choice in wagering. Keeper
Construction once again was important. By cutting the (5) this mad it a five horse race so getting coverage wasn't hard or expensive. And the favorite not winning paid better
7-2 exacta=$51.00 
7-2-6 trifecta $112.00 
If you went for the super it paid $310.00


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

aubie said:


> The Belmont Sprint Championship- Thoughts and selections. First another small field so the general rule of smaller tickets applies. This is another main and you're in- for the Breeders Cup Sprint.
> 
> 1)Limousine Liberal. Well familiar with this 6yo as he has been good to us over the years. Last seen finishing 3rd in the Met Mile. Didn't beat Bee Jersy or Mind Your Biscuits that day, but no shame in that. Biscuits is a top level hard knocker. Obviously cutting back to something more of his liking. Should be the winner here
> 
> ...


More good information, although very chalky and didn't pay as well. 
1)Should be the winner here 
2)Tied with the (6) for the fastest speed figure. Another logical user. 
3)Trainer Servis is on fire. This horse looks to be upfront early looking for the lead. Such a small field makes him a user underneath.
Exacta 1-2paid$13.40 
Trifecta 1-2-3 paid$30.74 
Nothing huge but something to put in the pool.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

aubie said:


> The Belmont Oaks Invitational thoughts and selections. Fillies going a mile and a quarter on the turf. A better opportunity for wagering it seems in this race. Large field on the turf.
> 
> 
> 1)Should be looking to be fowardly placed. Capable horse and jock. What makes this a user for me really is Chad Brown on the turf at Belmont.
> ...


Beyond awful on my part. Cutting O'BRIEN on the turf and adding Kent. I just thought I was hating myself last night.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Coverage switches to Fox Sports 2


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Missed the Surburan, thought the (10) would give it up. He didn't. Hope for better next race.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

A $2,000 dollar trifecta, nobody melted saw it either.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

aubie said:


> The Belmont Derby- Thoughts and selections. A mile and a quarter on the turf. This is the hardest one to me of the ones we've covered.
> 
> 1)Third of layoff for this son of English Channel. Which means surface and distance won't be an issue. Can't put in the user side of the ledger. But at 30/1 maybe some to show.
> 
> ...



Finished up the day back on track. I am particularly pleased with the inclination to cut My Boy Jack. How in the world that horse got bet down I don't know. And with Catholic Boy being a nice pric $12.00 winner that helps.
7-3 exacta $35.40 
7-3-4 trifecta $53.74
And the best part the smaller wheels also hit meaning you get those payoffs multiple times.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

That concludes today's racing. I hope some got to watch, follow along and maybe made a buck or two. Will be looking ahead for the next in the series. I think Jerry is right, it's only going to get better as we go along.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I watched the coverage on NBC. I had Mighty Scarlett picked for the Belmont Oaks only because the dam of an old mare of mine was named Scarlet Reb. LOL She ran 4th for a good part of the race but I think she faded at the end. I hate when they don't show the complete finish list because I have no idea where she ended up. Guess it doesn't matter because she was just another of my silly picks that end up not winning and I wasn't betting.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

She finished 5th. The free horse racing now app is how I found that. You can always find results. See how a race finished, by horse, jock , trainer. Watch replays for a lot of tracks and by horse. Also watch a lot of tracks live. It's really neat.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Was all excited to sit on the couch with my coffee after chores today and watch coverage-our local news cut in at 6pm so half the card wasn’t shown! Will have to get onto Bloodhorse later to watch replays.

Disappointing to see Mendelssohn fail to fire but I did like Firenze Fire when he was on the Derby trail and it was nice to see him love that track!

Didn’t wager anything yesterday as I knew I’d be watching the recordings vs live.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm thinking with him maybe not so much globetrotting and let him get comfortable. He has talent.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Some sad news to pass on. Doesn't involve the Breeders Cup ,but kinda like to keep racing stuff together and don't want to clog up the front page. Here is a copy of what I posted elsewhere.


17636 posts

Some sad news to pass along. Green Monkey was euthanized. Most will probably say who? Unfortunately he had become the butt of jokes and punchline or sorts. He holds the record for most paid at auction. $16. Million. I will provide the link.
But in this a really nice story. His farm said there will never be another like him, we won't put another in his stall, and thank God we had him. A horse that only saw about a dozen mares a season. Top stallions will see that in a couple three days.
He cost them a fortune. Never was any good on the track, barely saw any mares in his stallion career., and for little money. And they are thanking God for him. Not just lip service. They didn't ship him off. Let him live like a king, same as a American Pharoah. Paid out even more money in vet bills to fight for him for over a year .
These are the stories that don't get told.
https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...ims-record-priced-the-green-monkey-at-age-14/
Flag Quote


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Good Magic is back in training and working towards the Haskell at the end of the month. No Justify and a mile and eighth should be just what he needs.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Justify held out of training, to be checked out and no word yet on return to training.

https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...fy-to-undergo-evaluation-racing-plans-on-hold


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Sad to say, I expected that. Whether injured or not, I don't hold out much hope he'll race again considering his ownership group.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And how valuable he is with no Scat Daddy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I was more surprised that they even considered racing him again after his Triple Crown win. Too much money to be made in the breeding shed for them to chance a life ending injury on the track.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea for Good Magic! Looking forward to seeing him run again. :thumbsup:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Me too. He is really nice and ran some really nice races. Could turn out to be really nice career. Think is Preakness will look better over time.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Saw this today and can't help but think this is a bogus, made up "problem" to prepare us for his ultimate retirement without racing again. Man, sometimes I really hate the way breeding overshadows the actual racing.


https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...wn-winner-justify-in-recovery-mode-at-del-mar


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I may have mentioned it before but I saw a thing on PBS about racing. One of the points was somewhere along the way it became about winning in the sales ring over the winners circle. Lot of truth to that.

I'm beginning to believe we won't see him at all. I to think this is much a do about nothing. Or that he has to many owners and it's a to many cooks in the kitchen type thing. 

He not going to race next year, not even the Pegasus which is in January leaving time to book mares next year. That's 7 million they are turning down. No way are they going in any of the east coast summer classics. The only possible thing Bob has mentioned is the Breeders Cup at Churchill. 

I get it there is a awful lot at stake. More so than with Pharoah. Pioneer of the Nile is still active, as well as Empire Maker. The loss of Scat Daddy is part of what is driving this.

That said, it's still sad. Not just to miss seeing a truly gifted and special horse. And I have resided to there will never be another Cigar or even Zenyatta type run. But it hurts the sport so much. Don't care that lately every meet that closes has a record handle. Belmont just closed 9% up from the year before. Don't care about whatever the gambling decision will bring. This won't bring fans. We need our stars, especially like this one. To make lifelong fans there has to be a connection. On any article when reading comments you will always see some older person bring up when they saw Secretariat or the like. We are losing that.

Even the bad times. I remember dropping my ticket on the floor when Cigar turned for home going for 16 in a row to tie Citation. I let go of it when Jerry asked and it wasn't there. I didn't care about the money. I just wanted it for him. He has taken the blame, said it was bad strategy that he had come to believe he could do anything, but that no horse can do everything. I believed to. I loved him.

I will die with a tote ticket in my hand. I don't care if I sound sappy. I love this. I want others to feel what I do because it's so great. It makes it hard when stuff like this happens. 

You often hear negative stuff about racing. That there are dark secrets. There is really only one. The powers that be don't want anything to change. Want us to spend more sure, but they don't do anything to help that.

Sorry got so long.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Next big race up is the Jim Dandy next weekend. I know Vino Russo is working towards it. Will have the usual information mwhen available.

But mainly wanted to post about a horse that looks to be heading towards the Breeders Cup. Catalina Cruiser. In only his 3rd start took the Grade II San Diego Handicap yesterday very impressively. And looked a little familiar doing it. He is the write up with video included towards the bottom.

https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...atalina-cruiser-powerful-in-san-diego-victory


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Because he has earned it and deserves it:

. Won't be any national tv for this midweek, Grade III race . But Hoppertunity will be going forward in the Cougar II. He will be carrying high weight as he has won 2 of these mile and a halfers THIS YEAR, AT AGE 7. A long time place holder on tickets here, he is looking to win another and push his earnings over 5 million.

That is a big number. But most impressive is he has done most of his racing against California Chrome, American Pharoah, Arrogate, and Gun Runner. 

The big horses that don't run long I guess will always be a topic. But this week a chance to give a tip of the cap, maybe tune in to cheer on one that shows up. Year in and Year out. 

I know I know my sap is showing. https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...hoppertunity-to-carry-highweight-in-cougar-ii


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And now comes the news we all knew was coming. Justify is retired. https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/

I don't believe there is anything wrong with him no more than I believe the lame stuff. Not past everyday happenings. There is just to much money at risk. American Pharoahs fee is listed as private so no real way of knowing but feel sure his will be more. It's sad because you don't this type often. 

Where he fits historically other than the list of Triple Crown winners , I'm not sure.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also will have usual post positions/information up for the Jim Dandy and Haskell as soon as available.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

What a quote 

"There was never a time when I rode him that I felt like I was going to get beat. There was no horse who could run with him without sacrificing themselves, and there was no horse who could come get him. He truly is a gift from God." Mike Smith


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Jim Dandy Saturday Saratoga Race # 10. Same information as above if the (3) Reride doesn't go it will leave four entires. If he does go in this spot it still only leaves five. Equibase is showing all wagers available at this point.


1)Flameaway Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Mark Casse 8/2

2)Tenfold Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Steve Asmussen 8/5

3)Reride Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Steve Asmussen 12/1

4)Sporting Chance Jockey Luis Saez Trainer D. Wayne Lukas 8/1

5)Vino Russo Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 1/1



The Haskell Invitational Sunday Monmouth Park Race#12


1)Lone Sailor Jockey Joe Bravo Trainer Tom Amoss 5/1

2)Navy Commander Jockey Angel Arroyo Trainer Robert Reid 12/1

3)Roaming Union Jockey Albin Jimenez Tainer Kelly Breen 10/1

4)Core Beliefs Jockey Flavien Pratt Trainer Peter Eurton 4/1

5)Bravzo Jockey Luis Saez Trainer D. Wayne Lukas 3/1

6)Good Magic Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 6/5

7)Golden Brown Jockey Jario Rendon Trainer Pat McBurney 15/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Jim Dandy. This is the DRF race of the day which means past performances are free. Download on their race of the day page. I apologize for being so late getting this up. Here are thoughts and selections. If sloppy track again today keep that consideration. This is a small field of entries we are very familiar with at this point.
1)I believe I wrote this last time we had Flameaway he just seems to have leveled off/ peaked. Disappointed in the Ohio Derby finishing 6th. The top two finishers of that on are going in the Haskell, so ther is that. He has a win , at Saratoga, in the slop - something to keep in mind. Will be on the lead.
2)If I had to pick a winner in this race, he would be it. Based mostly on belief he is the most talented. He didn't move forward in the Belmont like expected after the "closing" second to Justify in the Preakness. But this spot seems ripe for him.
3)For all of the back and forth about Reride, he really doesn't seem to stand out here. Seems they are trying to find something. Turf last out. In a normal situation he would be a cut, but here he should be the longest price on the board.
4)Sporting Chance. Sure some have noticed I have hung on to this horse a while now. Probably because of Lukas. And he is a son of Tiznow. He was really speedy early on in his career. They add blinkers today probably trying to find that again. Could make a difference. I hate to say make or break about a 3 year old, but this is his 9th race with only two wins. O for 5 this year.
5)Vino Russo. Should be the favorite. Definitely will be the closer. I think really a good example of what separates top horses from not. Consistently. His race where he won the Wood Memorial, wins here. We have been following all the way back to the Sam Davis where he was 4th .He just really needs to put it all together. It's not like he doesn't have the opportunities. By Curlin, trained by Pletcher and ridden by Johnny.
No keepers and cuts this race, as there are only 5 entries. You can pick one you like and wheel it over the rest of the field for only $8 bucks. Or mix and match on the Tri something like
2,4 
2,4,5 
2,4,5,1
Move the numbers around any way you want. Just don't spend a lot, and not a place to box I don't think. But do try to make a little something. I tried to give as much information to help. Watch the odds 
I like the (4) for a couple of bucks if you can get 8/1 at post time. Things like that.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Kind of hard to get excited about this race. What is going on with a marquee race at Saratoga getting 5 ho hum starters?

And the Justify news...I can’t even say something intelligent about that. I think we will look back years from now and realize this was a moment in time when racing was merely just a hedge fund-albeit one with living capital- for global multinational corporations, no longer the “sport of kings.”


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's really weird not to have a full field for a race like the Dandy, a prep for the Travers. Which without Justify is now wide open.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The (2) did when the race, although he did some swerving. Paid $5.50 He just seemed the most talented but after watching this race I can't see using any of these in a top race again.

The exacta was $18 bucks
Trifecta $16 bucks

So all and all not great but nothing not write home about. But as mentioned easy to get. You got the whole field for 8 bucks.

Will have Haskell information up later tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

egrogan said:


> Kind of hard to get excited about this race. What is going on with a marquee race at Saratoga getting 5 ho hum starters?
> 
> And the Justify news...I can’t even say something intelligent about that. I think we will look back years from now and realize this was a moment in time when racing was merely just a hedge fund-albeit one with living capital- for global multinational corporations, no longer the “sport of kings.”



I didn't realize but heard before the race none none of the entries even hit the body in their last out. Some where against Justu, but still.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

That was an awful race. Two of our “best” 3 year olds in the country can’t even run straight?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also of note, American Pharoahs little sister, Chasing Yesterday won her debut with ease. Another great ride by Mike.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This is interesting- https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/228758/wonder-gadot-confirmed-for-travers-stakes


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Haskell Invitational thoughts and selections. A win and you're in Breeders Cup challenge race. NBC will have the coverage starting at 5:00est.

1)Last seen giving it up to the (4) in the Ohio Derby. A closer that tends to press the clutch and hang. Does get Jersey Joe Bravo, always a plus here.

2)Stepping up after winning not he local prep for this race. But he benefited from a perfect trip up front and it was slow. : 50 and change for the half. Don't expect all that fast fractions , but will be more honest than that. Normal situation a cut.

3)Should get the early lead, but up against it here. Seems to be camera shy having won only once in eleven tries. That lone win did come here at Monmouth and at this distance. Another that normally would be a cut.

4)This west coast shipper for Peter Eurton seems to do better on the road. To be fair his loss back home in the Santa Anita Derby he was behind Justify and Bolt. Hits the board a lot is another plus. Thinking second seems about right.

5)Ole Bravazo. He and Justify only two to run in all the Triple Crown races. And got what previously said was a flattering second in the Preakness. 3rd place finisher just won the Jim Dandy. A logical user.

6)Good Magic. The heavy favorite and very much deserving so. 2yo champ. 2nd to Justify in the Derby. And a better than 4th finish in the Preakness. He ran with Justify most of the way before being put away. The obvious key/single.

7)A mixed bag. Stepping up and off the turf. An ok runner. Nothing that really jumps out as overly good or bad. Maybe a touch further for his liking. That and nice price would normally put him in the underneath category.

It's all about Good Magic as he lays over this field. If he is himself it's over. With that in mind some play thoughts. Does not appear to be a race to go heavy on. Even if you take the (2)(3) out, not a place to box the rest. If the (6) does win you are looking at another $12 exacta, $20 dollar trifecta type deal.
So some possible ideas. Play the (6) to win for 5-10 bucks. May make enough to cover some of the other wagers that hopefully hits.
You can exacta wheel the 6 over everyone else for $12 bucks. Second choice finishing 2nd should be around that and you make get something bigger up for second.
Tri wheels that you may like
6/4/1,7,5 
6/4,7/1,4,5,7 
6/ 4/ 2,3 
6/1,4,5,7/1,4,5,7
Or back ups like 4,5/4,5,6,/4,5,6,7. 
You can play them any way you want. Hopefully gave enough information to help in your decision.


Even if you don't normally wager A way to read and follow along and start learning what things you like to look for.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

On now


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

That was a better race. Good Magic won in hand. $3.00 to win isn't going to get any new shoes. The exacta and trifecta pretty light as well. 
Actually lost a few dollars on the (6) over everyone else, even though it won. But the little extra mfrom the win covered.

Not really a big race money wise. But fun to play. Fun for those learning cause you knew the winner.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't post video anymore here, pretty bummed about that. But the video of the race is on YouTube. 

Next up next week is the Whitney.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I like Good Magic. If he likes the track at Saratoga, he should take the Travers and will likely be my pick in the Classic. Hard to bet against a Curlin colt later in the year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't imagine him not being the favorite for the Travers. He was impressive. In the video you can see how many times Jose just looked around. 

As of right now my Classic horse is Catalina Cruiser.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@aubie did you take advantage of any of the new betting? From what I understood you can bet on one horse beating another or how many lengths the winner wins by and other stuff. Didn't pay all that much attention but those 2 particular things stood out to me.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

No those are known as prop (proposition) bets usually only offered by a sportsbook. They can range from anything. Very popular for the Super bowl. Starts with who will win the coin toss and go from there. First to score, who will score, run or pass, you name it.

Another thing New Jersey offers is exchange wagering. Basically a stock market. You can offer or take odds that change before or even during the race. The price you give or pay stays the same no matter what . Unlike at the track. 

Hopefully it will spread everywhere.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Lava Man recovering from colic surgery. Keep a good thought for this great horse. One of the comments was who doesn't love Lava Man? 

https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...amer-lava-man-treated-for-colic#disqus_thread


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Whitney Stakes- A Grade I mile and eighth event on the dirt at Saratoga. NBC Sports will have the coverage. Saturday August 4th


1)Tapwrit Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 6/1

2)Backyard Heaven Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Chad Brown 9/2

3)Dalmore Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Robert Hess 30/1

4)Mind Your Biscuits Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Chad Summers 2/1

5)Discreet Lover Jockey Maunel Franco Trainer Uriah St Lewis 30/1

6)Diversify Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Richard Violette 7/5

7)Good Samaritan Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer William Mott 12/1

8)McCracken Jockey Brian Hernandez Trainer Ian Wilkes 15/1

My apologies for tardiness getting this information up.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see what happens with the great Mind Your Biscuits experiment!!


Bummed that I probably won't get to Saratoga this year, first year in quite awhile. Was there for Whitney day last year.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

He is the key to the whole race to me.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

aubie said:


> He is the key to the whole race to me.



And...do you think he can get the distance?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

egrogan said:


> And...do you think he can get the distance?


Will do my work up tonight. Right now my gut is saying keep on ticket, but he won't hold on/get distance. 

But with look deeper at replays and other stuff. He's fast no doubt, and tough.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Whitney


1)Like the 3rd off layoff, seems to be in upward cycle. Distance no problem for this Belmont winner. Has had some issues foot wise. Has had an aluminum pad, but that comes off this race. John V for Todd Pletcher always a plus.

2)Stalker who seems to be on again off again sort. Cruised in the Alyseba, clunked in the Stephen Foster as Favorite. Gets Javier for hot trainer Chad Brown.

3)Will be going for the lead, and may get for awhile depending on the (6) Thinking this will be a fire and fade as he seems up against it class wise.

4)Love the Biscuit. Should be second choice behind the (6) Top sprinter that has a late kick. Very honest horse who will give what he has. And what he has is an ability to spit out triple digit Beyers on the regular. Has hit the board 19 of his 22 starts with 7 of those wins. That said he is stretching out to 2 to turns for the first time. Even with the unknown, can't leave him out.

5)Beat by 9 lengths by the (6) with some tougher company here it seems the waters are a little deep. 
That said he bets the price play. For some placement wagers if you want, maybe structured on the bottom if feeling it.

(6)Deserving Fast Favorite. Big run last out. If he shows up, he wins. Distance isn't an issue. Don't see as vulnerable favorite, maybe slightly beatable. Betting against good horses because of price is hoping, not handicapping.

7)Closer that will pick it up if paces breaks down. Should get some pace. Puts him in the underneath category.

8)Well familiar with McCracken. Was in the upper portion of the Derby contenders last year. Stated off 4/4 but has been 2/9 since with both of those coming at Churchill. His 90 range Beyers put him up against it here.

The field size, quality/speed of the top choices, and pretty even matching of a lot of these makes hit a smaller type play. Can't see both the (4) and the (6) not making it which would make it a no big boxer type play, even if you cut the (3) and (8) completely.
I think WEnTN is one to it. Small boxes with his 2,4,6 looks to be on.
I lalso like a wheel with 1 in each postion with those.
6/1,4,2 exacta, trifecta looks good as an economical play
6,1/6,1,2,4,1,2,4,5,7 looks good for a little more.
1,/6,4,2/6,1,4,2,7 as a cya
Any way you want arrange them you could do 6/ 1,2,5,7/4


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Some news on what popular horse Patch is up to. https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...tch-outplay-give-pletcher-1-2-punch-in-alydar


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Does Patch’s lack of vision in one eye affect the way he runs? if he can’t get on the rail or see a horse coming up on his blindside.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe a little non some situations. After watching his last out I came to the realization he just isn't a top level horse. Pletcher keeps putting him in graded races, and maybe if it's a lower one and conditions just right. But he tries hard and that always makes people a fan.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The (6) did win. Got out early and was over. Paid $5.20 for every $2 wagered. Double your money and half again really is doing well.
The 6-4 exacta paid $20.60 Even if you just played the economical wheels you walk away with $8.60 profit
The 6-4-5 exacta came in right at a hundred bucks, found in the a little extra example And the across the board play the (5) paid $6.60 to show.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Arlington Million. A mile and a quarter on the turf. NBC Sports will have the coverage.


1)Circus Couture Jockey John Egan Trainer Jane Chapple Hyam 30/1

2)Spring Quality Jockey Edgar Prado Trainer Graham Moton 8/1

3)Almanaar Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Chad Brown 5/1

4)Divisidero Jockey Jevian Toledo Trainer Kelly Rubley 10/1

5)Century Dream Jockey William Buick Trainer Simon Crisford 12/1

6)Catacho En Die Jockey Jose Valdivia Trainer Naupaul Chatterpaul 20/1

7)Twenty Four Seven Jockey Christopher Emigh Trainer Roger Brueggmann 30/1

8)Money Multiplier Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Chad Brown. 6/1

9)Deauville Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aiden O'Brien 6/1

10)Robert Bruce Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 9/2

11)Oscar Performance Jose Ortiz Trainer Brian Lynch 3/1

The Beverly D Stakes. A mile and three sixteenth on the turf.


1)Daddy's Lil Darling Jockey Brian Hernandez Trainer Kenny McPeak 8/1

2)Nyaleti Jockey Silvestre de Sousa Trainer Mark Johnson 15/1

3)Sistercharlie Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Chad Brown 9/5

4)Dona Bruja Jockey Jose Valdivia Trainer Ignacio Correas 6/1

5)Thais Jockey Florent Geroux Trainer Chad Brown 30/1

6)Oh So Terrible Jockey Sophie Doyle Trainer Bradley Ross 50/1

7)Fourstar Crook Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 9/2

8)Inflexibility Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Chad Brown 8/1

9)Athena Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aidan O'Brien 3/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It is impossible to think of the Arlington Million without thinking of its greatest and only two time winner, John Henry. We use the word and phase all time greats maybe a little to easily these days. But John Henry was absolutely one of the very best ever. Some of his accomplishments:

He started 83 times. 39 wins, 15 seconds, and 9 thirds.

Won the inaugural running of the Arlington in 1981 and again in 1984- He was also named Horse of the Year those years.

His 7 Eclipse Awards in addition to those include: 
4xTurf Horse Of The Year 
Outstanding Older Horse 1981

He is the oldest (9) to be named Horse Of The Year 
Oldest (9) to win a Grade I 
He won the big cap, Santa Anita Handicap twice. 
He won more stakes races than any other - 25

John Henry was born on March 9, 1975. The attending vet did not think he would ever race. He was thought to be of poor breeding and conformation. Early in his career he bounced around and ran for a tag 3 times. Hall of Fame trainer Charlie Wittingham turned him down. He ended up finishing 2nd to him 19 times.

After a career that saw him race at 19 different tracks that took him around the country and world, he was retired to the Kentucky Horse Park where he was part of the Hall Of Champions until his passing on October 8, 2007. John Herny was 32 years, 244 days old. He was buried there at the park.

Against All Odds he became one of the very best. It's also the title of the statue of him outside Arlington Park.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Pacific Classic could possibly be more intriguing. https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...bella-to-pacific-classic-plans-not-solid-yet/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Arlington Million. Turf races in general offer good opportunities, and this one has a good field size.

1) This horse has been consistent hitting the board 25 out of 30 tries. That usually means no brainer. But those have been against lesser. Just can't endorse that in a Grade I, cut

2)Won the Manhattan, which has come back a key race. What you want to see class wise and Beyer wise, keeper

3)Although this one is a real mixed bag, big layoffs. Won the Gulfstream handicap at one point to optional claiming last out. But Chad Brown can shake that bag and make something. Keeper

4) Entered elsewhere and may scratch. Cut either way.

5)A European who gets Lasix first time. See as underneath sort, Using that and price makes him the across the board play.

6)Horse and connections have done well since claim. But that claim was from Mott which is red flag for me. Pass

7)Stepping into the deep end here, cut.

8)Money Multiplier has done just that for me in the past. Can run well. Keeper. Not like I was going to cut Johnny V, for Chad Brown, on the turf anyway.

9)Speaking of connections doesn't get any better on turf. But this one seems to give it up after being on top. At this distance can't keep so reluctantly letting go.

10)Not even going to consider cutting a closer on turf for Brown, keeper

11)Likely favorite. And makes sense. Won at this distance and level at this track

Old Fashioned selections 2,3,8,10,11.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Coverage starts at 6:00 today est.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Beverly D will come up first. I don't know how many here read the breakdowns and or follow along possibly wagering but for the Beverly I like the (3) chalky I know but JV on the green for Chad Brown. 

Since it won't be a big price not a big layout but small wheels cutting the 2,5,6 and use the rest . Also putting a good vibe $2 across the board on the (6) just because I love me some Sophie.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

In the Million the (2) is a scratch so insert the (5)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

They Beverly D pretty predictable the (3) did win actually just play Chad Brown, he's really good on the green.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ouch. What a race. Had all the winners and then the stewards went to work. Cost a couple of hundred. The exact still hit for $37.00 padding helped some.
It goes like that. Not just because this is "gambling " but life. I don't usually play Arlington and suggested anyone interested do the same. Don't play any CDI tracks if you can help it. And if using an ADW please consider anyone besides Twin Spires.

Next up is the Travers on the 25th For the road to the Breeders Cup. I hate that is special event will be at Churchill.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is the replay. The (5) was taken down I can't see where he even touched the (6) it wasn't even an inquiry but objection. I really am not being sore. I've seen a lot worse stay up. Here there wasn't even bumping.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

In the next up I forgot about the Pacific Classic. It's a win and you're in. For some reas just hasn't been on my radar. Will post information as available.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The draw for the Pacific Classic is in a couple of hours.

But wanted to share information about a race in international racing. Australian champion Winx will be going postward Friday. I know mew have members from all over . Maybe some have even seen, would love to hear. This is a short piece fro 60 minutes Australia. It's from a little while ago but is very interesting. Will post video and then after watching updates in the box below.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The older gentleman was right, she will be going for her 26th win in a row, and has earned over 18 million.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That was an awesome video @aubie, thanks for digging it up.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

You are most welcome. I try to find interesting videos not just races and or facts and figures, for these threads. Interesting stories that makes racing so great. 

The race is on Saturday. I got confused looking at international information. Will try to find a way to view. I know TVG will have coverage.

The Pacific Classic is drawn. Acclerate drew the (5) and is 8/5 morning line favorite. As soon as Equibase or others have information up I will post. I use them a lot for it because one of their sections has everything I want laid out so its easy to look at while I type them out.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Pacific Classic- a mile and a quarter on the main track at Del Mar Saturday


1)The Lieutenant Jockey Drayden Van **** Trainer Michael McCarthy 6/1

2)Dr. Dorr Jockey Joe Talamo Trainer Bob Baffert 6/1

3)Prime Attraction Jockey Kent Desormeaux Trainer James Cassidy 8/1

4)Roman Russo Jockey Flavien Pratt Trainer Bob Baffert 5/1

5)Accelerate Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer John Sadler 8/5

6)Beach View Jockey Rafael Bejarano Trainer Lenard Powell 15/1

7)Pavel Jockey Mario Gutierrez Trainer Doug O'Neil 7/2

8)Two Thirty Five Jockey Franklin Ceballos Trainer Richard Baltas 20/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't let the Pacific Classic go by without another look at the breathtaking Beholder.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Pacific Classic. A win and you're in event on the main track going a mile and a quarter. All will carry 124.

1)Second to Diversify last out, makes you a user here. Has beaten the (2)

2)And he has beaten the (1) This horse just fits with this group who have familiar foes.

3)On turf last out, but has run and done fine on dirt. Sometimes. Goofy sort that is inconsistent. Gets Kent to ride. Goofy would be a kind description of him . And he certainly is inconsistent. Honestly a toss up. Gut says cut, but mind says this is the kinda thing that usually burns you, sprinkle in.

4)Just going to say it. This horses is getting bet down because of Baffert. Which I get, but still. Has been racing in Argentina. Gut says Baffert is rolling the dice in a not so stellar field.

5)The favorite and certainly the horse to beat. Tactical and Fast. Routinely runs triple digit Beyers. Has beaten all of the real contenders before. While for some reason I don't particularly love this horse, you can't deny he is the best here.

6)Won at a mile and half last out so distance not an issue. Thinking that alone may provide enough staying power for a piece.

7)Pavel- Even though he won the Stephen Foster last out, I just don't like this horse. Thought that race was an absolute disgrace to racing.
8)Way up against it here. A roll of the dice for the connections, and believe will seven out.

No traditional selections as this is a smallish field with a glaring favorite. So wheels look to be the play.

No question (5) is the key. So a strategy has to be figured out. Key him on top with others wheeled underneath or maybe do a small one with others over him?

Take some shots with the longer prices underneath or just take the logical step and take what the race is giving ?
Hopefully the information above will help.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This is how it went.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Australia has a star on their hands! Have they ever brought her over here to race?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Not that I am aware of, but will do some checking.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Doesn't appear she has raced here.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

A few minutes till the Pacific Classic. Coverage on TVG and track feed on Del Mar app.

While it's all about Accelerate, I'm also doing a small wheel with mthe 1 on top. And a five spot on him to win. 21/1 is tasty.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok my longshot play fell way short. But it really was all about the (5) . He crushed as a 2/5 favorite.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also just now a little feature story- Lava Man is back on the backside at Del Mar, returning from colic surgery. Eating well, looking great and should be back to leading horses sometime soon.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Report last night that yesterday was an all time handle record for Del Mar.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Hofberg out of the Travers with a fever.

And my hopes for the Breeders Cup Classic just took a hit. Catalina Crusier will go in the dirt mile instead.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Travers Stakes- a mile and a quarter on the main track Saturday at Saratoga. NBC will have the coverage.


1)Trigger Warning Jockey Irwin Rosendo Trainer Mike Rone 30/1

2)Wonder Gadot Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Mark Cassie 5/1

3)Gronkowski Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Chad Brown 4/1

4)Bravazo Jockey Luis Saez Trainer D. Wayne Lukas 12/1

5)Vino Russo Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 10/1

6)Meistermind Jockey Manuel Franco Trainer Steve Asmussen 30/1

7)Mendelssohn Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aidan O'Brien 12/1

8)Good Magic Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 2/1

9)Tenfold Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Steve Asmussen 8/1

10)Catholic Boy Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Jonathan Thomas 8/1


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking forward to this one! Would love to see Wonder Gadot step in front of the class. Still hoping Mendelssohn can pull things together. We’ll see! Weather is finally beautiful again so hopefully that isn’t a consideration.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

**** I MESSES UP, AND LEFT OUT A HORSE, KING Zachary. Past edit time so will redo this evening. Sorry if that mess anyone up.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is the corrected post positions and information.

The Travers Stakes- a mile and a quarter on the main track Saturday at Saratoga. NBC will have the coverage.


1)Trigger Warning Jockey Irwin Rosendo Trainer Mike Rone 30/1

2)Wonder Gadot Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Mark Cassie 5/1

3)Gronkowski Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer Chad Brown 4/1

4)Bravazo Jockey Luis Saez Trainer D. Wayne Lukas 12/1

5)Vino Russo Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 10/1

6)Meistermind Jockey Manuel Franco Trainer Steve Asmussen 30/1

7)King Zachary Jockey Robby Albarado Trainer Dale Romans 15/1

8)Mendelssohn Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aidan O'Brien 12/1

9)Good Magic Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 2/1

10)Tenfold Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Steve Asmussen 8/1

11)Catholic Boy Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Jonathan Thomas 8/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Travers thoughts and selections. Fox Sports 2 will have Saratoga coverage from 1-4est then NBC 4-6. This is a really good card. Stakes races a plenty. As for the main event, Race #11, see this one to have a good deal of coverage. Think a case could be made for half this field or better to win.


1)That said, a cut right off the bat. He has hit the board in his last couple, the Ohio and Indiana Derbies. But the mid summer Derby is a whole other world. Will be early speed and out front. The rail should give him a boost. But he tends to drop anchor. Will be a big price if you think that boost is enough. Underneath at best, bottom sort,

2)Wonder Godot- Trying to become the first filly to win since 1915 but has some things going for her. She is by Medaglia d'Oro. They are fast and large which bodes well for her here. The Equibase speed figures have her as the highest. She has only been off the board once in her career, including a win at this distance. 4 seconds but she has been up against Monomoy Girl in those. And excluding Justify, she may be the best 3yo. And Wonder got within an nose in the Kentucky Oaks, user.

3)Gronkowski- The positives- second to Justify in the Belmont. Distance won't be a problem. He will be closing. The negatives -Jose jumps off in favor of the favorite (9) and they are both trained by Chad Brown . Tells me which they think is better. He does get left at the get. But that's not unexpected with Euros. Even though I think he will be bet down lower than he should be, can't see that as enough to cut. Keeper

4)Time for me to let Bravazo go . Even though he was second in Preakness and Haskell. I think his Preakness was flattered and not as close at it seemed. And it appears to me a little distance challenged . Which if him you like makes him a underneath sort. Possibly for wheels.

5)Also time to let Vino Russo go. And it's not because he isn't talented. It just seems at this point we know what he is. He does close, and has Johnny V/Pletcher. Which I despise leaving off/ saved the day to many times. So will do a small back up wheel, but that's a heart not head talking.

6)jJust a notch below speed wise. Against this bunch can't see this as the spot to improve. This horse is still eligible for N2L, no thanks

7)4th in the Indiana Derby make hard to endorse here, cut

8)Speaking of letting go, it's time for Mendelssohn, at least on dirt despite the blow out UAE Derby. He was 3rd in the much softer Dwyer, where he was the favorite. To Frienze Fire. Just had flashback, think I typed the exact thing before. Cut

9)Good Magic. The favorite and can see why. He has run some very nice races. Coming to get second to Justify in the Derby and going with him all the way are in the Preakness, getting put away late. Can't leave him out of users as he will sit a nice trip and give it his usual gutsy effort. That said I don't think he towers over this field as much as it may appear. And the mile and a quarter may be just ma touch to far.

10)Won the local prep, the Jim Dandy. But his swerving almost cost him. Asmussen said he was very concerned with that. Don't really love him here, but enough there to use as a sprinkle/ underneath

11)Speaking of gutsy, Catholic Boy sure is. He is going have to be to win from the (11) as none have won since 1901. But for him and his style not all to bad. Most seem to think he is a turf horse. But has shown enough for me on dirt to keep.

So some ways to play. In a large field you have to have coverage/ Flat cut some. So straight cut the 1,6,7,8. Wheel the rest as you see them.
Which for me includes a small wheel for the (5) has talent and if he puts it all together/ gets his head on straight could do well, even win.

Boxes I think the 9,2,4,3 , 11
That's some good coverage.
Add to or take away as you like.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll have to remember to do my chores early tomorrow so I can catch the NBC coverage.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

On now.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Catholic Boy was very impressive. I was right about time to let some of them go, wrong about Mendelssohn being one of them. 
Here is the replay.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Final thoughts:

What a great day of racing. I hope some got to see the coverage. It was like a mini version of what the Breeders Cup weekend will be like. Nice fields of lots of good horses with a chance to win. And a good example of betting situations. Some races like the Able Tasman one, it's going to $5 exactas and $10 dollar trifecta so you just take a few bucks and move on. And there where better opportunities later on. That's what it will be like, especially on turf in the Breeders Cup. Need more coverage for the Calvary charge at the end.

And you keep hanging in there for the chance at a big one. Today it was the Sword Dancer.

I hope some made some money today.

Some of the runners today that didn't do well keep an eye out for down the road. Maybe in the right spot they can hit.
Mendelssohn is still a puzzle, but he took a big step forward today. Vino Russo I think has gone as far as he can. It will be all about placement for him on out. Same with Tenfold, Gronkowski and Bravazo to a certain degree. He is honest and gives what he has. Maybe turns out to be sort of a Hoppertunity type. Gets the ticket in big races, can win if heavy hitters are elsewhere.

Although he didn't fire today, I'm not giving up on Good Magic. Wasn't his day. I said earlier looked like a mile and a quarter is a touch to much. On coverage today they mentioned Chad Brown said he doesn't want to go one step further. May see him in the Breeders Cup Mile.

And even though she finished DL. Doesn't change my opinion of Wonder Gadot one bit. She got a horrible ride and cut off around the turn.

Speaking of the mile the pick for that ran today at Del Mar. Catalina Crusier. Only a small field because half of the scratched out when he entered. Including a top sprinter Roy H. He beat a winner we have had here before, Battle of Midway. Here is the video. Notice the ease and fractions. This is a special horse.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Forgive me for the brag, I was proud of this one today. Copied from another board I post on

Now on to the (10) the Sword Dancer
This is a long one . 3 turns smile and a half.
Boxes selections are 1,2,4,7,10
With a smal separate wheel for the (5) and a couple of bucks to win him for the price.






Exacta $255.50
Trifecta $610.50


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought Glorious Empire was rather impressive in that race. I think my jaw dropped to the floor when he was able to shift up a couple more gears.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It was an absolute brilliant ride by Julien. Was in the (1) so he hustled him out and made them go pretty fast in the early going. Then masterfully slowed them down which everyone was ok with so he got not push. Then gave them the slip, saving enough for a push at the end.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Future Handicapping got a lot easier with news this morning that Catalina Crusier will point to the Pegasus after the Breeders Cup.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

A little good news on the coverage front.

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/bob-costas-nbc-parting-ways-40-years-175638595.html


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Woodward Stakes- mile and eighth Saturday Race #11 at Saratoga. A win and you're in for the Classic.


1Yoshida Jockey Joel Rosario Trainer William Mott 5/1

2)Imperative Jockey David Cohen Trainer Anthony Quartarolo 30/1

3)Patch Jockey Luis Saez Trainer Todd Pletcher 20/1

4)Tapwrit Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Todd Pletcher 6/1

5)Hence Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Steve Asmussen 20/1

6)Term Of Art Jockey Junior Alvarado Trainer Brad Cox 30/1

7)Kurilov Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 10/1

8)Discreet Lover Jockey Manuel Franco Trainer Uriah Lewis 8/1

9)Gunnevera Jockey Edgard Zayas Trainer Antonio Sano 4/1

10)Seeking The Band Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Dallas Stewart 9/2

11)Leofric Jockey Kendrick Carmouche Trainer Brad Cox 20/1

12)Sunny Ridge Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Jason Servis 8/1

13)Zanotti Jockey Jose Lezcano Trainer Juan Guerrero 20/1

14)Rally Cry Jockey Mike Smith Trainer Todd Pletcher 20/1


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

There's Hence! I will be rooting for him even though he wasn't done all that well in the previous races I've seen him in.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And Patch as well. I like him and root for him but didn't put him in selections.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good thing you didn't and good thing I didn't bet the farm on my favorite. LOL


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Justifys fee has been announced. $150,000. By comparison American Pharoahs $110,000.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also an update from a while back some may remember. Twin horses Mr. Ping & Mr. Pong who raced together, the first time twins ever did that.

We watched here. It was only a nickel claimed at Charles Town. And they finished next to, and dead last.

But this story has a happy ending. They are on to their new lifes as polo ponies. Together. For twin owners no less.

https://www.paulickreport.com/horse...red-to-caldwell-twin-brothers-as-polo-ponies/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

There will be no Good Magic in the Breeders Cup. Retired. Will stand at Hill n Dale for $30,000.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

aubie said:


> There will be no Good Magic in the Breeders Cup. Retired. Will stand at Hill n Dale for $30,000.


That's too bad ... :|


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It is. He is a nice horse who finishes up with almost 3 million in earnings. A good horse from Curlin will get plenty of bookings.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Irish War Cry retired today as well. Will stand at a farm in Maryland, fee has not been announced.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

There are 2 win and you're in events this weekend. The Awsome Again at Santa Anita and the Jockey Club Gold Cup. NBC Sports will have the coverage. Also available on app from Santa Anita and look for NYRA platforms as well.

Of anyone is interested I will post entries and information. The Gold Cup certainly the better race of the two. The Awsome Again is frankly an embarrassment. But to be expected from Santa Anita and their racing secretary, Bob Baffert.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Is the coverage going to be on Sat.? While I prefer Dish over Direct the one thing I don't like about Dish is their guide doesn't go very far into the future.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes this Saturday starting at 7:00 est


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Jockey Club Gold Cup.


1)Carlino Jockey Jose Lezcano Trainer Mark Hennig 30/1

2)Gronkowski Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Chad Brown 4/1

3)Mendelssohn Jockey Ryan Moore Trainer Aidan O'Brien 7/2

4)Patch Jockey Luis Saez Trainer Todd Pletcher 20/1

5)Uno Mas Modelo Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Anthony Quartarolo 30/1

6)Diversify Jockey Irad Ortiz Trainer Richard Violette 4/5

7)Discreet Lover Jockey Maunel Franco Trainer Uriah Lewis 15/1

8)Thunder Snow Jockey Chrisophe Soumillion Trainer Saeed Suroor 6/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Awsome Again

1)Shades Of Victory Jockey Martin Padroza Trainer Reed Saldana 50/1

2)Isotherm Jockey Geovanni Franco Trainer Phil D'Amato 15/1

3)Prime Attraction Jockey Kent Desormeaux Trainer James Cassidy 10/1

4)The Lieutenant Jockey Flavien Pratt Trainer Mike McCarthy 10/1

5)West Cost Jockey Mike Smith Trainer Bob Baffert 7/5

6)Accelerate Jockey Joel Rossario Trainer. John Sadler 3/5


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is the Jockey Gold Cup. I will post comments in in next post so those inicannwatch first.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

When I type stuff I try to make it for everyone. So for those new/ trying to learn this is a perfect example of what you now ill see and hear as a race "falling apart " or what a closer needs as "pace" to " close into " 

The winner went off at 45/1 , a $92 dollar winner. Although he has a ton of experience at 43 starts, nothing there to suggest he was capable of this. 

Diversify is considered by some the top older horse in the country-Accelerate (winner of the Awesome Again) the other. He set fractions of :22 and change opening quarter:45 and change for the half, and 1:09 and change three quarters. That's unbelievably fast for the distance. That's fast for a sprint. To use as an example most everyone has seen Secretariats famous Belmont. And the excitement in the callers voice as he said Secertariat is blazing along, the first three quarters in 1:09 and 2. One of the reasons he is the greatest of all time is he went on with it and at a mile and a half.

But you don't set those fractions and win. We see what happened to the (6) here. So don't write off Diversify or Mendelssohn. 

I know I gushed about Justify. He opened the Derby with:22 and 45. And became the first to do that and still win . Ever. On the wet going. I saw him do it in his second race. And why I said he would win even though at the time he wasn't even qualified. You just don't see that everyday.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That was a fantastic match race between diversify and mendelssohn. I thought they both would do better with a shorter race. Why race them so far when they are sprinters?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Although this was a major race in and of itself, it's was also a prep for the Breeders Cup Classic which is a mile and a quarter. 

I can't imagine the Classic will have those type fractions, its crazy. I suspect the track was also faster than normal. Final time was under 2 minutes.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Not Breeders Cup, but of interest to some here. Winx is going for another win this Friday night-Saturday there. Here is some information.

https://www.paulickreport.com/news/...n-turnbull-stakes-on-way-to-fourth-cox-plate/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Shadwell Turf Mile Keeneland Saturday NBC will have the coverage 5:30 est.

1)Next Shares Jockey Tyler Gaffalione Trainer Richard Baltas 15/1

2)Divisidero Jockey Jevian Toledo Trainer Kelly Rubley 15/1

3)Great Wide Open Jockey James Graham Trainer Coner Murphy 50/1

4)Imperative Jockey Albin Jimenez Trainer Anthony Quartarolo 30/1

5)Heart To Heart Jockey Julien Laparoux Trainer Brian Lynch 7/2

6)Synchrony Jockey Corie Lanerie Trainer Michael Stidam 8/1

7)Qurbaan Jockey Mike Smith Trainer Michael Stidham 5/1

8)Multiplier Jockey Brian Hernandez Trainer Peter Miller 30/1

9)Analye It Jockey John Velazquez Trainer Chad Brown 9/2

10)Voodoo Song Jockey Jose Lezcano Trainer Linda Rice 6/1

11)Almanaar Jockey Javier Castellano Trainer Chad Brown 9/2

12)Mr. Misunderstood Jockey Florent Geroux Trainer Brad Cox 12/1

13)Big Score Richard Santana Trainer Tim Yakteen 30/1

14)Bound For Nowhere Jockey Julio Garcia Trainer Wesley Ward 15/1

15)Zulu Alpha(also eligible) Jockey Luis Saez Trainer John Ortiz 15/1

16)Holiday Stone( also eligible) Jockey Feargal Lynch. Trainer George Weaver 20/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The Dixiana Bourbon Stakes- Keeneland Sunday NBC has the coverage 4:30 est

1)War Of Will Jockey Drayden Van **** Trainer Mark Casse 5/2

2)Ice City Ghost Jockey Richard Santana Trainer Carl Deville 20/1

3)Henley's Joy Jockey Tyler Gaffalione Trainer Mike Maker 5/1

4)Concrete Rose Jockey Jose Lezcano Trainer George Arnold 5/1

5)Forloveofcountry Jockey Luis Saez Trainer James DiVito 12/1

6)Blockbuster Jockey Julien Laparoux Trainer Mark Casse 12/1

7)Mr Wrench It Jockey Albin Jimenez Trainer Coty Davidson 50/1

8)Salvator Mundi Jockey Brian Hernandez Trainer Kenny McPeek 20/1

9)Shazier Jockey Joe Bravo Trainer Carlo Vaccerzza 15/1

10)Current Jockey Jose Ortiz Trainer Todd Pletcher 6/1

11)Tracksmith Jockey Adam Beschizza Trainer Joe Sharp 8/1

12)More than A.P Jockey Florent Geroux Trainer Chris Block 20/1

13)Mick's Star Jockey Cory Lanerie Trainer Tom Amos 10/1

14)Prader Jockey Jack Gilligan Trainer Mikhail Yanakov 50/1

15)Life Mission(also eligible) Florent Geroux Trainer Ben Colebrook 15/1


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is Winx going for 28 consecutive victories.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's one that won't be there - A tip of the cap, thanks, and best wishes to Hoppy. Retiring today. Not only was he a good horse with impressive career. He did it again an unbelievable assembly of talent
https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...rtunity-retired-to-northview-pa#disqus_thread


----------

